# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أسطورة الغرام ! بين سلامة وعبد الرحمن القس في غابر الأزمان !

## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

الناس في كل زمان تراهم مُغْرمين بالغريب من الحكايات، والعجيب من القصص والروايات، ولو كان فيها من الكذب على الفاضلين والفاضلات، أو الخدش في أعراض الصالحين والصالحات = ما يَنْدَى له جبين الزمان خَجَلا !
فإذا اتَّفق أنْ وقعتْ لبعض الأماثل هفوة، أو صدرتْ منه زلَّة، أو تقوَّل بعضهم عليه بعض الأباطيل ! أو سعى لترويج ما يحكيه عنه الدهماء من الأسمار والأفاعيل = فإنهم يضجُّون بها ويزْعَقُون ! ويستروحون بِتِرْدَاد المنكرات ويمرحون! غير ناظرين إلى أن الله سائلُ المفتري عما اقترفتْه يداه ؟! وناقمٌ على الجاني بما يُفْسِد عليه آخرتَه ودنياه ! 
وليست نقمةُ الجبار على المفتري والجاني، بأقل من غضبه على الـمُرَوِّج لأكاذيبهما فيما يُعاني، بل لكلٍ قِسْطٌٌ من الغضب، ونصيبٌ من معاينة الشقاء والعطَب.
فما أضلَّ سبيل ممن لم يهتدِ إلى الترويج لنفسه وبضاعته إلا بالتكذُّب وتوليد الحكايات الساقطات، وتركيبها على ألسنة الطاهرين والطاهرات ! بما يكون وصمة عارٍ في نواصي الـجُناة، وعلامة خُسْرانٍ في أنوف الطالبين للشُّهْرة والجاه في تلكم الحياة !
فيا بُؤْس حال من أراد شراء دنياه فلم يجد دون المقايضة عليها بِدِينِه ! ويا خيبة آمال من رام طلب الكمال بالنهوض على عِرْض ضحيَّته بعد الخوض في دمه وتمزيق سيرته وقطْعِه لِنِياطِ وتِينِه ! غافلا عن أن الله سوف يُحْصي عليه أعماله ويُعيد . وما ربك بظلام للعبيد.
ومن تلك الأساطير السائرة : تلك الأسطورة الشائعة بين الناس قديمًا وحديثًا، والتي تدور رحاها حول شغَف عبد الرحمن القَسِّ وتعلُّقِ قلْبه بـ: ( المغَنِّية سلامة ؟! ) وما سلامة ؟! 
وما كانت سلامة إلا جارية تشدو بصوتها في أندية السَّكَارى من الحب والهوى! وتصدحُ بنشيج غنائها في سامر الغرْقَى من تباريح الشوق والجوَى !
أما عبد الرحمن هذا : فهو ابن عبد الله بن أبى عمار القرشى المكى الإمام الناسك العابد القانت الصالح القدوة، كان يُلقَّب بـ ( القَسِّ ) لكثرة تعبده وتألُّه آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، كما كان ذلك دَيْدنَ الرهبان والقساوسة في تلك الأزمان وما قبلها.
وقد كان عبد الرحمن هذا: تابعيا جليلا، سمع من جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري، وذكروا له رواية عن عبد الله بن الزبير وعبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وأبي هريرة وغيرهم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد روى له الجماعة إلا البخاري وحده !
ولم يتكلم فيه أحد بشيء، بل وثقوه وأثنوا عليه خيرًا.
نعم: هناك كلمة طائشة لبعض النقاد المتأخرين بشأنه ! وقد رددنا عليها في مكان آخر.
إذا عرفتَ هذا: فاعلم أن جميع ما يذكرونه عنه في كتب التاريخ والأدب والأسمار كلها حكايات سمجة لا تثبت عنه، ولا يصح منها شيء قط !
وقد استقرأتُ تلك الحكايات وتتبعتها من بطون الكتب والدفاتر فإذا هي مدخولة الأسانيد كلها ! معلولة بالضعف والانقطاع والجهالة وصنوف العلل !
ومن أشهر تلك الحكايات:

تابع البقية: ....

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

ومن أشهر تلك الحكايات:
ما رواه ابن أبي الدنيا وعنه جماعة عَنْ خَلَّادِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ قَالَ: ( سَمِعْتُ شُيُوخًا مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ يَذْكُرُون: أَنَّ الْقَسَّ كَانَ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِهِمْ عِبَادَةً وَأَظْهَرِهِمْ تَبَتُّلًا.
وَأَنَّهُ مَرَّ يَوْمًا بِسَلَّامَةَ جَارِيَةٌ كَانَتْ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي اشْتَرَاهَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ فَسَمِعَ غِنَاءَهَا فَوَقَفَ يَسْتَمِعُ، فَرَآهُ مَوْلَاهَا فَدَنَا مِنْهُ، فَقَالَ: هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ فَتَسْمَعَ ؟ فَتَأَبَّى عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِهِ حَتَّى سَمَحَ، وَقَالَ: أَقْعِدْنِي فِي مَوْضِعٍ لَا أَرَاهَا وَلَا تَرَانِي فَقَالَ: أَفْعَلُ فَدَخَلَ فَتَغَنَّيْتُ فَأَعْجَبَتْهُ، فَقَالَ مَوْلَاهَا: هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ أُحَوِّلَهَا إِلَيْكَ ؟ فَتَأَبَّى ثُمَّ سَمَحَ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يَسْمَعُ غِنَاءَهَا حَتَّى شُغِفَ بِهَا، وَعَلِمَ ذَلِكَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ يَوْمًا: أَنَا وَاللهِ أُحِبُّكَ قَالَ: وَأَنَا وَاللهِ أُحِبُّكِ قَالَتْ: وَأُحِبُّ أَنْ أَضَعَ فَمِي عَلَى فَمِكَ قَالَ: وَأَنَا وَاللهِ.
قَالَتْ: وَأُحِبُّ وَاللهِ أَنْ أُلْصِقَ صَدْرِي بِصَدْرِكَ وَبَطْنِي بِبَطْنِكَ قَالَ: وَأَنَا وَاللهِ. قَالَتْ: فَمَا يَمْنَعُكَ ؟ وَاللهِ إِنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ لَخَالٍ قَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَقُولُ: { الْأَخِلَّاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ } [الزخرف: 67]، وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ خَلَّةُ مَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكِ تَؤُولُ بِنَا إِلَى عَدَاوَةٍ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ.
قَالَتْ: يَا هَذَا، أَتَحْسَبُ أَنَّ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكَ لَا يَقْبَلُنَا إِنْ نَحْنُ تُبْنَا إِلَيْهِ ؟ قَالَ: بَلَى، وَلَكِنْ لَا آمَنُ أَنْ أُفَاجَأَ ثُمَّ نَهَضَ وَعَيْنَاهُ تَذْرِفَانِ فَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ بَعْدُ، وَعَادَ إِلَى مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ النُّسُكِ ).
ومن تلك الحكايات:
ما رواه الخرائطي وعنه جماعة عن الزبير بن بكار أنه قال: ( كان عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمار من بني جشم بن معاوية ينزل مكة وكان من عباد أهلها يسمى القس من عبادته فمر ذات يوم بسلامة وهي تغني فوقف يسمع غنائها فرآه مولاها فدعا إلى أن يدخله عليها فأبى عليه فقال له فاقعد في مكان تسمع غناءها ولا تراها ففعل فغنت فأعجبته فقال له مولاها هل لك أن أحولها إليك فامتنع بعض الامتناع ثم أجابه إلى ذلك فنظر إليها فأعجبته فشغف بها وشغفت به وكان ظريفا فقال فيها: 
أُمّ سَلاّمَ ما ذكرتُكِ إلاّ ... شَرِقَتْ بالدموع منِّي المآقي.
أم سلام أنت همي وشغلي ** والعزيز المهيمن الخلاق.
أم سلام لو وجدت من الوجْ * د عُشَيْر الذي بكم أنا لاقي.قال: وعلم بذلك منه أهل مكة فسموها سلامة القس فقالت له يوما أنا والله أحبك فقال وأنا والله أحبك فقالت أنا والله أحب أن أضع فمي على فمك قال وأنا والله أحب ذلك قالت فما يمنعك فوالله إن الموضع لخال فقال لها ويحك إني سمعت الله عز وجل يقول { الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين } أنا والله أكره أن تكون خلة ما بيني وبينك في الدنيا عداوة يوم القيامة ثم نهض وعيناه تذرفان من حبها وعاد إلى الطريقة التي كانت عليها من النسك والعبادة).
قلتُ: وهاتان حكايتان منكرتان منقطعتان لا تثبتان ! مع كونهما أشهر ما في هذا الباب من الأكاذيب ! وقد بسطنا الكلام عليهما وتخريجهما وبيان عوارهما في تخريجنا لكتاب ( ذم الهوى /لابن الجوزي ) [1/رقم/572،573 ].
وإنما تصح نحو تلك الحكايات عن أمثال: أبي نواس والفرزدق وعمر بن أبي ربيعة وبشار بن برد وغيرهم من المُجَّان في كل زمان !
فإن قيل: هذا أمر مشهور مستفيض عن عبد الرحمن القس في بطون الكتب والتراجم والأخبار !
فقد ذكره ثقات العلماء والمؤرخين : كالزبير بن بكار وابن أبي خيثمة والدارقطني والذهبي وغيرهم !
فالجواب: أن العبرة بالصحة والثبوت، دون الشهرة والذيوع!
وكم اشتهر جماعة من أفاضل الناس بأفاعيل وأعمال موبقة، وحالهم منها كحال الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب؟!
ومَنْ طلب هذا الأمر في المتقدمين واللاحقين وجده بكثرة غامرة، ولا ينخدع بمثل تلك المؤتفكات في حق هؤلاء الأفاضل إلا من يبغي للبرآء العيب !
فإن قيل: وما يضرُّ عبدَ الرحمن القس إن صحَّ ذلك عنه ؟! مع عفافه وورعه وتقواه ورهبته من الله، وفراره مما يغضب خالقه كما فعل مع سلامة حين خلا له الاجتماع بها في ذينك الحكايتين السابقتين؟
والجواب أن نقول: أين ذلك العفاف في عشق امرأة أجنبية لا تحل له ؟!
وأين تلك التقوى في هذه الأشعار الفاضحة لقائلها بخط عريض !؟
وهب أن الرجل قد شُغِف بحب تلك ( السلامة ) ! - وحاشاه الله من ذلك - ألا كان يستطيع أن يتزوجها أو يتخذها مِلْكًا ليمينه؟!
وهل يرضى عاقل أن يصبح حديث القوم في أقاصيص الحب والغرام ؟!
فكيف بهذا الإمام الشريف العفيف رغم أنوف الجانين عليه بما لم يقترفه !
ومن الغريب أن يكون الحافظ الذهبي - مع حذقه وانتقاده - ممن ينخدع بمثل تلك الأخبار الفاسدة في حق الرجل!
فتراه يقول عن الإمام القس في ترجمته من كتابه الكاشف: ( مشهور بالقس لعبادته، وشغفه بسلامة شائعٌ مع عفة ؟).
وأقول: أيُّ عفة تلك مع فضيحة بين الناس صنعتْها له تلك الأشعار والمشاهد الغرامية مع معشوقته؟! وكأن الذهبي ما وقف على تفاصيل تلك العفة في كتب الأدب والتواريخ عامة، وكتاب ( الأغاني ) لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني، ( وطبقات المغَنِّيين ) لأبي الفرج ابن الجوزي، و( أخبار مكة ) للفاكهي، وغيرها خاصة ؟!
وإنما العفيف حقا: هو من إذا ابْتُلِيَ بشيء من تلك الأدواء ، جعل يدافعها ويستغفر الله مما طرف إليه طرفه، وزاغ له بصره، من النظر فيما لا يحل له، فضلا عن التعلق والشغف بما حرمه الله عليه.
وكيف يكون عفيفًا مَنْ أطلق لنظره العنان في تأمل محاسن من أمره الله بالتنكب عن النظر إليه ابتداءًا ؟! فضلا عن الاسترسال في تعمق النظر لاستيعاب شمائل المنظور إليه ؟
وكيف يكون عفيفًا مَنْ جعل يرخي لجام الاستماع إلى الألحان الخانعة بالأشعار الباعثة على تهييج حرارة شهوات القلوب الساكنة ؟!

تابع البقية: ....

----------


## طالبة العلم

موضوع مهم أخي الفاضل ..فواصلوا بارك الله فيكم ..

لقد ذكر الرافعي هذه القصة في وحي القلم و ساقها من كتاب الأغاني و دبجها بأسلوبه الجميل والتربوي المؤثر و جعل تحت عنوان ( سمـو الحـب ) و جعل شعارها الدائم ( رأى برهان ربه ) ..

وكنت قد تساءلت لمه لم يتزوجها و ما المانع إن كان دواء قلبه بوصلها ؟ !! 

فقد ذكر ابن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر عن رابعة قولها : إن كان صلاح قلبك في الفالوذج فكله .

لعل الكفاءة الدينية كانت مانعاً ...و لا أستغرب هذا فإن الرجل يعمل عقله و لو بلغ من العشق مابلغ بخلاف المرأة ..<< من وجهة نظري ..

على كلٍ الحمدلله أنها لم تثبت . مع أن شهرتها التي طارت كل مطار تجعلنا نتحير !!

و لقد سمعت ممن ينتسب إلى العلم كلاماً يشبهه عن أحد الإئمة ، و والله إني لأستحيي أن أذكر اسمه لشرف هذا الرجل ، فسأرسل لك اسمه على الخاص لعلك تفيدني إن وقفت على شيء من خبره .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> ..
> 
> لقد ذكر الرافعي هذه القصة في وحي القلم و ساقها من كتاب الأغاني و دبجها بأسلوبه الجميل والتربوي المؤثر و جعل تحت عنوان ( سمـو الحـب ) و جعل شعارها الدائم ( رأى برهان ربه ) ..
> 
> .


سيأتي الرد على هذيان الرافعي وأحمد باكثير وجماعة ممن وقعوا في أُحْبُولة تخليد تلك الأسطورة التي لم تلدها الأيام ! ولم يخلقها الله فيما خلا من الزمان !



> وكنت قد تساءلت لمه لم يتزوجها و ما المانع إن كان دواء قلبه بوصلها ؟ !!


وهذا مما يدل على نكارة تلك الأسطورة بلا ريب ! كما ذكرتُ ذلك سابقًا.
كما أن لي وقفات حول تجسيد شخصية هذا الإمام القس في ذلك الفيلم السينمائي الخليع ( سلامة ) !
فانتظري منا ما تقرُّ به أعين الراغبين إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

وما يضرُّ عبدَ الرحمن القس إن صحَّ ذلك عنه ؟! مع عفافه وورعه وتقواه ورهبته من الله، وفراره مما يغضب خالقه كما فعل مع سلامة حين خلا له الاجتماع بها في ذينك الحكايتين السابقتين؟
والله هذا ما ندين الله به في هذا المقام .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> وما يضرُّ عبدَ الرحمن القس إن صحَّ ذلك عنه ؟! مع عفافه وورعه وتقواه ورهبته من الله، وفراره مما يغضب خالقه كما فعل مع سلامة حين خلا له الاجتماع بها في ذينك الحكايتين السابقتين؟
> والله هذا ما ندين الله به في هذا المقام .


 بل الذي ندين الله به: كذب تلك الروايات رأسًا عن الإمام القس ، وأنه منها بريء من مفْرق رأسه حتى أخمص قدميه !

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

وكل ما في الأمر: أن الإمام القس ربما كان قد نوى الاجتماع بسلامة تلك عن طريق السبل المشروعة من نكاح وغيره، فلعله أسرَّ بذلك إلى رجل مريض القلب والدين ! وكان هذا الرجل قد علم من القس شدة تقشفه وبالغ زهده وورعه، وعزوفه عن شهوات النفس ورغباتها، مع جميل تعففه عن النظر لما في أيدي الناس حتى لقبوه بـ ( القس ).
فرأى هذا الرجل المفتون- بمساعدة غيره له- نفْسَه تميل إلى نسج أساطير وأباطيل - لموافقة هذا لطريقته في الزيغ والانحراف - حول سيرة هذا الإمام الطاهر، فراح يذيع بين الناس والدهماء من أهل مكة وما حولها تلك الأكذوبات المسبوكة حول عشق القس بـ ( سلامة ) مع ورعه وزهده وعبادته ! فسمع تلك الأخبار جماعة ممن في قلوبهم مرض ؟! فجعلوا يتزيَّدون على ما سمعوه كتزيُّد الشياطين في الأخبار على من يسترقون السمع لأجلهم لكي يسقطونهم بها في شباك مصائدهم !
بل ذهب بعضهم إلى توليد الأشعار المختلقة على ألسنة العاشقين ونسبتها إلى الإمام القس ! ومن ذلك قوله - زعموا - لمَّا عاتبه بعضهم في شغفه بسلامة:

قالوا أحب القسُّ سلامة *** وهو التقي الورع الطاهر !
كأنما لم يدر طعم الهوى *** والحب إلا الفاسق الفاجر !
يا قوم لي كبد تهفو كأكبادكم *** وفؤاد مثلكم شاعر ! 
والناس يعجبهم الباطل من الأخبار في حق الأطهار ! فجعلوا يتناقلون هذا بينهم حتى تقبَّله منهم بعض الفضلاء - أمثال الزبير بن بكار وخلاد بن يزيد وشيوخهما في تلك الحكايات - فوقعوا في أُحْبُولة تخليد تلك الأكاذيب مع مشاركة العامة في التشنيع بها - قصدوا أولم يقصدوا - على هذا الإمام الفاضل القدوة النبيل. وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
وقد صار عرض هذا الإمام الطاهر العابد ملعبة في أيدي السفهاء وقليلي الحياء ممن ذهبت خشية الله من قلوبهم في كل زمان!
فهذا عبيد الله بن قيس بن شريح الأموي المشهور بـ ( قيس الرُّقِيَّات ) ذلك الشاعر الماجن المتغزِّل في الحرائر ! كان ممن شارك على نشر تلك القبائح في حق الإمام القس بأشعاره التي طار بها المغرضون كل مطار ! على حدٍ قول القائل:

لكل ساقطة في الحي لاقطة *** وكل كاسدة يومًا لها سوقُ !فذكر غير واحد أن قيس الرقيات هذا اجتمع يومًا بـ( سلامة ) وأختها ( ريَّا ) فقال لهما: ( إني أريد أن أمدحكما بأبيات وأصدق فيها ولا أكذب! فإن أنتما غَنَّيْتُماني بذلك وإلا هجوتكما ولا أقربكما! فقالتا له: فما قلتَ ؟ فقال:

لقد فَتَنَتْ رَيَّا وسَلاَّمةُ القَسّا *** فلم تتركا للقَسِّ عقلاً ولا نَفْسَا !
أُختانِ إحداهما كالشمس طالعةً ... في يوم دَجْنٍ وأُخرى تُشْبِه القَمَرا !
تَكُنَّانِ أبْشاراً رِقاقًا وأوجُهًا... عِتَاقًا وأطرافًا مُخَضَّبةً مُلْسا! 
وكذا لم يكتف بخدش عرض الإمام القس بفتنته بسلامة وحدها ! فضمَّ إليها أختها ( رَيَّا ) ! وكانت ريَّا نحو أختها في الشهرة بالأغاني والألحان !
وكأنه كان قد لقيَ بعض الجفاء والصدود من معشوقته ( كَثِيَرة الخزرجية ) ! التي كان يُشَبِّبُ بها في شعره دون حياء ! فلم يحتمل مكابدة الشوق في استعمال التغزل حتى جعل يلوك به لسانه في حق الإمام القس مع سلامة وأختها معًا !
كأنه ما كفاه فضيحته نفسه بتشبيبه في ثلاث نسوة كلهن يُسمَّى :بـ ( رُقَيَّة ) حتى لقَّبوه بـ ( الرُّقيَّات ) لأجل تغزُّله فيهن ! حتى عمد إلى اتهام الأبرياء بدائه نفسه !
وهكذا يفضح الله الوالغين في أعراض الناس دون تَهَيُّبٍ لذلك اليوم الرهيب: يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين.
ثم تدور عجلة الأزمان، وتمضي دوائر الأيام، فيظهر طراز آخر من الكَتَبة الذين ضل مسعاهم إلا في الاهتداء إلى ثلْبِ الأطهار والتقوُّل على ألسنتهم من الكذب وكلمات الهيام والغرام ما يقفون لأجله يوم الحساب ترتجف قلوبهم حتى تكاد تطير من هول ما يأخذ الله به الآثمين والكَذَبَة !
ففي ليلة ركَدتْ ريحها، وأرِقَتْ نجومها : تسلَّلتْ خطرات الشيطان إلى آذان الكاتب الكبير ( علي أحمد باكثير ) ! لتُلْقي في مسامعه معالم رواية جديدة من قائمة سلسلة رواياته في ( الحب العذري الطاهر ) ؟!
ولم تتركه تلك الخطرات يتعثر من الحيرة في اختيار أبطال قصته الجديدة ! بل جاءتْه بالبطل والبطلة هذه المرة متمثِّلين في ( سلامة والقَسِّ ) !
فلم يُكَذِّب خطرات الشيطان ! ولا استعاذ منه بالرحمن ! بل عمد إلى تصديق الوساوس، ونهض إلى تجسيد الهواجس ! ووضع روايته الآثمة لأول مرة: ( سلامة القس ) التي جعل يتزيَّدُ فيها من البهتان على لسان العاشِقَيْن - على عادة كُتَّاب القصة والرواية - ما يعلم هو أنه من هواجس الشيطان وسماديره !
فأساء إلى نفسه قبل يُسيء إلى الإمام عبد الرحمن القَسِّ ومَنْ افترى على شفاههم ما لم يقولوه !
وقد ذكَّرتْنِي مجيء تلك الخطرات والوساوس إلى هذا الكاتب : بمجيء تلك الفتاة الشابة الحسناء إلى الكاتب الكبير ( محمد حسين هيكل ) الذي كان قد اعتاد أن يقضي إجازة الصيف في أواخر خمسينيات القرن المنصرم في ( فندق مينا هاوس ) بالقاهرة، ذلك الفندق الذي كان يستمتع من نوافذه بمنظر الهرم والصحراء ! ذلك المنظر البديع في كل حين ، وهو الروعة والسحر في الليالي القمرية !
قال: ( وإنني يومًا لجالس قبل الغروب ... إذ رأيتُ فتاة شابة تُقْبِل عليَّ متأبِّطة حافظ أوراقها، ثم تقف عندي وتُسلِّم عليَّ باسمي ! ...رأيتها ما لبثتْ حتى وقفتْ أمامي ... وبعد هُنيهة فَتَحَتْ حافظة أوراقها، وأخرجتْ منها ملفًّا أنيقًا وقالتْ: هذه يا سيدي قصة كتَبَتْها صاحبتُها، ورغبَتْ إليَّ في أنْ أضعها بين يديك، وقد تركتْ لك الحرية المطلقة في شأنها ! لك أن تقرأها أو تُهْملها، فإذا تفضَّلتَ وأضعتَ وقتك في قراءتها، فلك أن تُلْقي بها في النار، أو تحتفظ بها بين المهملات من أوراقك ! ولك إنْ شئتَ أن تنشرها على الناس، فإذا كان لها من الحظ أنْ راقتْك فنشرتَها، فستكون هي إحدى قارئاتها، ولن تعرف أنت ولن يعرف غيرك عن صاحبتها شيئا ! ... هذه يا سيدي رسالتي . وهذه هي القصة في ملفِّها. أدعها بين يديك، وأستأذنك في الانصراف ! ...وانفلتتْ في رشاقة، وسرعان ما اخْتَفَتْ عن ناظري .... )!
فلم يكن أمينًا في نشر تلك القصة كما سطرتْها صاحبتها ! فخرج على الدنيا بروايته الشهيرة: ( هكذا خُلِقْتُ ) ! وقد تزيَّد فيها من فصول الأحداث ما يناسب شذوذ صاحبة القصة في أوقات أضاعتْها في معصية الله !

تابع البقية: ....

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

وليس هذا من ( هيكل ) بأول قارورة كُسِرتْ ! وكم له من مواقف عدائية في مجابهة تعاليم الإسلام الحقَّة بكل ما آتاه الله من آلة وبيان، بحيث غبطه عليها جماهير من المستشرقين والملاحدة وغيرهم ممن كان يرصد للإسلام السوء في تلك الأزمان المدْبِرة؟!
وهو الذي كان يتخذ من جريدة ( السياسة ) منبرًا يعتليه كلما أراد أن ينفخ في المسلمين نار الفتنة بمحاربة محامد الأخلاق والشرف والفضيلة !
ولـمَّا كادت أفكار ( قاسم أمين ) الشاردة في تحرير المرأة أن تموت بموته إلى الأبد بعد أن تقيَّأها أفاضل الناس في وقته، وقضوا عليها وعلى صاحبها في مهدها ومهده ! إذا بالأستاذ ( الهيكل ) يدِجُّ بكل ما لديه من أقلام مأجورة لِبَعْثِ تلك الأفكار المسمومة من قبور النسيان مرة أخرى !
وقد كانت لمجلة ( المنار ) وصاحبها العلامة ( رشيد رضا )حملات شرسة في صدِّ عدوان ( هيكل ورفاقه ) في ذلك الزمان.
وقد كان الشخ ( رشيد ) يُلَقِّب هيكل بـ ( الكاتب المغرور ) !
ومن بوائق ( هيكل ) التي لا تغسلها له مجامع الأنهار: اسْتِشَاطته غضبًا وانتفاخ مساحره ! لـمَّا جهر المصْلِحون في منتصف الثلاثينيات - وما قبلها - بحملات تنادي الحكومة بمنع ( البغاء ) بعد أن تفاقمتْ مصائبه، وعمِّتْ كوارثه، من جرَّاء مواخير ( الدعارة ) التي كانت فاتحة أبوابها لكل من يرتادها بموجب القرارات التنظيمية التي أصدرتْها وزارة الداخلية بمصر عام (1905م ) بتقنين البغاء وتنظيمه في مناطق معروفة بـ ( مصر )، مع إلزام النساء اللاتي امتهنَّ الدعارة والخدمات الجنسية لكل من يرغب من الطالبين = بإجراء فحوص طِبِّيَّة إسبوعيًا لضمان خلوهن من أمراض يخشاها المجتمع والناس ! 
وهنا: قام الأستاذ الأديب المسلم! ( هيكل ) بمناهضة تلك الحملات الإصلاحية بمقالات مترادفة في جريدة ( السياسة )! جاعلا تلك الدعوات الرشيدة لمحاربة الرذيلة بمثابة الدعوة إلى ( إلغاء الرقابة الصحية ) !؟!
ليس هذا فحسب ! بل جعل ينفي قدرة أي قانون على إلغاء البغاء من عالم الوجود! وإلا لاستطاعت الشريعة الإسلامية تحقيق ذلك الأمر منذ القِدم ! 
ثم طارتْ نفسه شعاعًا ، وذهبتْ أنفاسه لَمَـاعًا، وهو يُريشُ سهام العدوان إزاء خصومه ممن يريدون حياة الأمة ويريد هو أن يذهب بأنفاسها !
وكم كان يردُّ بأسلوب التهكم والنَّزَقِ على مقالات الشيخ المصلح المجاهد ( محمود أبو العيون ) لإلغاء البغاء من تلك الديار !
كأنَّ نزيف أعراض بنات المسلمين، ودماء شرف القاصرات من نساء المؤمنين = لم يكن بالتي  تستطيع أن تُحّرِّك لهذا الرجل ساكنًا فيدعوه لبذل ما يقدر عليه لإنقاذ الشرف والعِرض والدين !
بل كأنه ما كان يدري ما يجري بقلْب القاهرة - في ذلك الزمان - في شوارع ( عماد الدين ) و ( كلوت بك ) و ( محمد علي ) وغيرها من إراقة دماء الفضيلة في ( مواخير البغاء ) التي كانت تعجُّ بها هاتيك الشوارع الغائرة في السقوط والوحَل والانحطاط بجميع معاني تلكم الكلمات !
والله ما أدري كيف لم تتأثر تلك القلوب المتحجِّرة بما كان يسطره الشيخ المصلح ( محمود أبو العيون ) في الصحيفة الأولى من الأهرام تحت عنوان ( مذابح الأعراض، الفصول المحزنة، والروايات المبكية ). يكشف فيها الستار عن مخازٍ ومآسٍ ترتجف منها أجساد المسلمين، وترتعد لأجلها فرائص الموحِّدين !
وفي مقالنا القادم ( دماء الأعراض ) بَسْطٌ وافٍ لتاريخ ( البغاء ) في البلاد العربية منذ نشأته حتى الآن ! مع تسطير الكثير من الآلام والأشجان، والأوجاع والأحزان! من قصص البنات القاصرات البريئات ! وآهات الضعيفات الكسيرات ! حيث لا مجيب ولا دافع ! ولا ناصر لهن ولا نافع ! وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
والذي كان يدعو ( هيكل ) لأنْ تطأ قدماه مياه تلك المستنقعات المعْتَكِرة بظلام لياليها = هو دفاعه المأجور عن حكومة ( عدلي يكن )  في تلك الأوقات.
فكانت رءوس أصحاب المصالح السياسية: هي التي تتخذ من أمثال ( هيكل ) ورفاقه = أقلامًا مسنونة للفتك بمن يناهضها في المشرب والمسلك ! بعد إيعاد هذا وذاك بشيء من حُطام الدنيا ! ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى !
وقد وضَعْنا ( هيكل ) وورفاقه وتوجُّهاتهم على طاولة ( التشريح النقدي ) في مكان آخر. وإنما جاء ذكرهم هنا عَرَضًا بعد تخْلية الأجواء لأجل : ( نفثات المصدور )! وإن كان أوجه الشَّبَه بينهم وبين ( باكثير ) في الترويج لأنفسهم على حساب تلطيخ الجباه الطاهرة = من الوضوح بمكان لا يخفى على من لا يزال يرى بإنسان عينيه !
وإذا كان عزاؤنا في ( هيكل ) ( وعلي باكثير ) وغيرهما ممن كان يتأطَّم ويتكذَّب على الأبرياء في القصص والكتابات = هو ما نعرفه من نزعات هؤلاء وهويِّتهم في عصر فُقْدان الهوية ! 
فماذا يكون عزاؤنا في الكاتب الإسلامي الفذ ( مصطفى صادق الرافعي ) الذي أبَى - هو الآخر - إلا أن يجعل من قلمه ريشةً ظل يعبث بها في وجوه محاسن سُمْعة الإمام ( عبد الرحمن القس ) في كتابه الماتع ( وحي القلم ) ؟! 
تابع البقية: ...

----------


## صاحب قرار

> ومن أشهر تلك الحكايات:
> ما رواه ابن أبي الدنيا وعنه جماعة عَنْ خَلَّادِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ قَالَ: ( سَمِعْتُ شُيُوخًا مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ يَذْكُرُون: أَنَّ الْقَسَّ كَانَ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِهِمْ عِبَادَةً وَأَظْهَرِهِمْ تَبَتُّلًا.
> وَأَنَّهُ مَرَّ يَوْمًا بِسَلَّامَةَ جَارِيَةٌ كَانَتْ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي اشْتَرَاهَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ فَسَمِعَ غِنَاءَهَا فَوَقَفَ يَسْتَمِعُ، فَرَآهُ مَوْلَاهَا فَدَنَا مِنْهُ، فَقَالَ: هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ فَتَسْمَعَ ؟ فَتَأَبَّى عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِهِ حَتَّى سَمَحَ، وَقَالَ: أَقْعِدْنِي فِي مَوْضِعٍ لَا أَرَاهَا وَلَا تَرَانِي فَقَالَ: أَفْعَلُ فَدَخَلَ فَتَغَنَّيْتُ فَأَعْجَبَتْهُ، فَقَالَ مَوْلَاهَا: هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ أُحَوِّلَهَا إِلَيْكَ ؟ فَتَأَبَّى ثُمَّ سَمَحَ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يَسْمَعُ غِنَاءَهَا حَتَّى شُغِفَ بِهَا، وَعَلِمَ ذَلِكَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ يَوْمًا: أَنَا وَاللهِ أُحِبُّكَ قَالَ: وَأَنَا وَاللهِ أُحِبُّكِ قَالَتْ: وَأُحِبُّ أَنْ أَضَعَ فَمِي عَلَى فَمِكَ قَالَ: وَأَنَا وَاللهِ.
> قَالَتْ: وَأُحِبُّ وَاللهِ أَنْ أُلْصِقَ صَدْرِي بِصَدْرِكَ وَبَطْنِي بِبَطْنِكَ قَالَ: وَأَنَا وَاللهِ. قَالَتْ: فَمَا يَمْنَعُكَ ؟ وَاللهِ إِنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ لَخَالٍ قَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَقُولُ: { الْأَخِلَّاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ } [الزخرف: 67]، وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ خَلَّةُ مَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكِ تَؤُولُ بِنَا إِلَى عَدَاوَةٍ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ.
> قَالَتْ: يَا هَذَا، أَتَحْسَبُ أَنَّ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكَ لَا يَقْبَلُنَا إِنْ نَحْنُ تُبْنَا إِلَيْهِ ؟ قَالَ: بَلَى، وَلَكِنْ لَا آمَنُ أَنْ أُفَاجَأَ ثُمَّ نَهَضَ وَعَيْنَاهُ تَذْرِفَانِ فَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ بَعْدُ، وَعَادَ إِلَى مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ النُّسُكِ ).


نعم، ولكن العبرة فيمن يردعه دينه عن ذلك رغم رغبته فيه فهذا صميم الايمان "والجنه محفوفة بالشهوات" .
والله لا تقدح فيه هذه القصة بقدر ماهي منقبة له رحمه الله فقد دخل ضمن السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله 
ومنهم رجل دعته امرأة فقال اني اخاف الله رب العالمين 
فطوبى له .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> نعم، ولكن العبرة فيمن يردعه دينه عن ذلك رغم رغبته فيه فهذا صميم الايمان "والجنه محفوفة بالشهوات" .
> والله لا تقدح فيه هذه القصة بقدر ماهي منقبة له رحمه الله فقد دخل ضمن السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله 
> ومنهم رجل دعته امرأة فقال اني اخاف الله رب العالمين 
> فطوبى له .


 نعم: هي لا تقدح لو صحت ! فكيف وليس لها إلى الصحة السبيل ؟!
والقضية: أن هناك من جعل يتزيَّد فيها ما شاء مما تمليه عليه سمادير أوهامه ! كما مضى وسيأتي.
وبعض الناس ممن في قلوبهم مرض تراه مغرمًا باستقباب الحبة لحاجة في نفسه ! فالله المستعان.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

وشأن الرافعي في هذا الخطب: شأنُ سائر الكُتَّاب الذين ربما حملهم الشبق الأدبي على أن يصنعوا من الحبَّة قُبَّة ! ومن الذرَّة هضبة ! دون مراعاة الإساءة إلى الذوات الطاهرة فيما يكتبون ! وانتخاب أصل الموضوع الذي عليه يَبْنون ! بل ربما كان أكثرهم في ذلك حاطبَ ليل ! أو جارفَ سَيْل !
ولم يدرِ ( الرافعي ) أنه بمقاله ( سُمُوُّ الحب ) ! في ( وحي القلم ) قد وضع ( الإمام القَسَّ ) فوق ( السَّفُّود ) الذي وضع عليه ( عباس العقاد ) من قبلُ !
فكأنه أساء من حيث يريد الإحسان، وجَنَف من حيث يبغي العدل والميزان !
فنعدُّ هفوته بشأن ( عبد الرحمن القس ) كهفوته بتحميله ( الشيخ محمد عبده ) من الألقاب الطائرة والأوصاف الضخمة في كتابه ( السحاب الأحمر ) ما لا يكاد يُحْتَمَل ولا يجيء عند من عرف ( الشيخ محمد عبده ) حق المعرفة!
وقلَّ أن ترى أديبا بلغ الذروة في فخامة الأسلوب العربي= يراعي التخيُّر والتحقيق في كتاباته بما لا يصيب دينه وعقيدته فيما ربما يضر به نفسه ! وربما أصابه في مقتل !
ولم نجد فيمن عاصرناه أجمع لهذا الوصف من شيخ العروبة بحق: ( أبي فهر محمود محمد شاكر ) ذلك الإمام الناقد الإسلامي الكبير الشان.
وعلى كل حال: فكلام الرافعي حول ( عبد الرحمن القس ) يكاد يكون أكثره مطابقًا لما في كتب الأوائل حوله مع زيادات من قبيل الهفوات! قاده إليها الشغف بمتابعة المعالجة لذلك الأسلوب الساحر الذي صاغها به هذا الأستاذ الكبير.
وهو في كل الأحوال ملوم غير مشكور ! ولا يحمد له ذلك الصنيع إلا جاهل بما وراء الأكمة أو معاند مغرور !
وصنيعه هذا: بخلاف صنيع الكاتب ( علي أحمد باكثير ) في روايته الطويلة ( سلامة القس ) التي جعل فيها عقله كالمحبرة يستقي منها بأقلام خطراته ما شاء الله له أن يستقي في تدوين ذلك الخيال الزائف في حق بطل قصته ( الإمام القس ) وصاحبته على السواء !
حيث أفْلتَ ألْجِمَة الضبط من قلمه العاثر، فصار يتخبَّط في التقوُّل على ألسنة أبطال قصته ما لا تجد ربع عشره في أصل القصة لو أنك قلَّبْتَ عنها صحائف الأخبار ، آناء الليل وأطراف النهار !
وقد كان يكفيه أن يُغْرِق في كلمات الغرام على لسان ( محمود الخوارزمي ) وهو يخاطب معشقوته ( جلنار ) كما في روايته السائرة ( واسلاماه ) !
أو يجعل تلك الألفاظ الحارة على شَفَتَيْ ( محي الدين ) وهو يخاطب حبيبته ( زينب ) كما في روايته ( مأساة زينب ) !
أو ربما كان يدسُّها في جملة مغازلات ( عادل ) لـ ( الست راضية ) كما في روايته ( جلفدان هانم ) !
وإن شاء جعلها من نصيب ( ابن مياح ) وهو تائه في ملكوت معشوقته ( سلمى ) كما في روايته ( قصر الهودج ) !
وماذا لو كان جعل تلك الكلمات تدور على أفواه العاشقين والعاشقات في تلك الليلة المشهودة المشهورة بـ ( ليلة الإمام ) ؟! وما أدراك ما كان يجري في (ليلة الإمام ) ؟! كما في روايته: ( الثائر الأحمر ) ؟!
ألم يكن له في التزيُّد على ألسنة هؤلاء المجاهيل من كلمات الغزل والصبابة = مندوحة عن تركيب بعضها على لسان مثل الإمام القس وسلامَتِه ؟!
وهل لو كان ( باكثير ) تنكب عن هذه السبيل المبتذل في ( سلامة القس ) = كانت روايته ستحقق ذلك النجاح المدوِّي الذي وافق هوى الكثيرين من ناشدي ( الحب العُذْري ) في كل زمان ومكان ؟! 
ولعل ذلك الأمر هو الذي جعل روايته تفوز بجائزة السيدة ( قوت القلوب الدمرداشية ) في عام ( 1944م ) مناصفة مع الكاتب نجيب محفوظ !؟
وقد كانت عوامل الانحراف والشذوذ الأخلاقي في تلك الأزمان هي الباعث الحثيث على رواج أمثال تلك القصص والروايات في عصر فقدان الهويّة الإسلامية فيما مضى من السنوات الخالية !

تابع البقية: ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> دون مراعاة الإساءة إلى الذوات الطاهرة فيما يكتبون


دون مراعاة التنكب عن الإساءة .....

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنت يا أبا المظفر، يبدو عليك كثيراً التأثر باثنين من أعلام النهضة والأدب:
محمود محمد شاكر ( شيخ العربية ) ـ رحمه الله ـ.
والأستاذ محمد رجب البيومي ـ حفظه الله ـ.
ذلك ما لاحظته عليكم، ويدرك القاريء لموضوعكم أنكم من قارئي الروايات، بل من المحيطين بها، كذاك الأحداث التاريخية، أنت بحق مؤرخ وأديب، وناقد ـ نفع الله بكم ـ.
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> أحسنت يا أبا المظفر، يبدو عليك كثيراً التأثر باثنين من أعلام النهضة والأدب:
> محمود محمد شاكر ( شيخ العربية ) ـ رحمه الله ـ.
> والأستاذ محمد رجب البيومي ـ حفظه الله ـ.
> ذلك ما لاحظته عليكم، ويدرك القاريء لموضوعكم أنكم من قارئي الروايات، بل من المحيطين بها، كذاك الأحداث التاريخية، أنت بحق مؤرخ وأديب، وناقد ـ نفع الله بكم ـ.
> جزاكم الله خيراً


صدقت والله يا أبا الطيب فشيخنا أبو المظفر متعدد المواهب زاده الله علما وفقها وتقى وهدى ويشهد الله أني أحبه فيه ..........

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> أنت بحق مؤرخ ! وأديب ! وناقد !


أنا مذنبٌ أنا مخطئٌ أنا عاصي *** هو راحم هو غافر هو كافي
قــابلتهــنَّ ثلاثــة بثلاثــة *** ولتغلبنْ أوصافُــه أوصــافي 
وشكر الله لك يا أبا الطيب على إحسانك الظن بهذا العاثر !

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> فشيخنا أبو المظفر متعدد المواهب ..........


مضى الفحولُ كباراً في مواهبِهم ... أشعارهم صحفٌ في الدهرِ غَرّاءُ. أحسن الله إليك يا أبا بكر. وليس أخوك من المشيخة في شيء !

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

تابع البقية.........

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

ولم يكن ( باكثير ) يدري أن تلك السمادير التي رسمها بقلمه في كتابه ( سلامة القس ) سوف تسقط في يد رجل ممن يُقَدِّر تلك النماذج الفريدة في سبيل إفساد أخلاق المسلمين خاصة، والطعن في رموزهم عن طريق الترويج لأمثال تلك الروايات الساقطة!
إنه رجل من طراز آخر؟ قد نَجم في قلب مجتمع إسلامي فاقد لهويته، نائم عن إبراز معالم شريعته!
كان هذا الرجل يتقلب على أحرَّ من الجمر؛ كيما يستطيع أن يُنْفِذ سهامه في كبد كل من تعامى عن قبيح خُطَّته، وتغافل عن عظيم شِرَّته!
فَمَا إنْ ظهرتْ راوية الكاتب (باكثير ) في أواخر الأربعينات من القرن المنصرم، حتى التقطها ذلك الرجل، ليزيد في تشويه صورة أئمة المسلمين عن طريق العبث في سمعة الإمام القس بتجسيده لحمًا ودمًا ولسانًا يتكلم!
فسلك مسلكًا آخر قد أربى فيه على من سبقه، وتقدم على من سواه، وكان له القِدْح المعلَّى، والنصيب الأوفر في إشاعة تلك الأساطير حول القس ومعشوقته سلامة!
فكان يظل أوقاتًا يتحيَّنُ الخُلَس، حتى واتَتْه الفُرَص، ومكث يرقب الأحداث، ريثما يأتي على بنيان أخلاق المؤمنين من الأساس!
حتى إذا سال لُعابُ الزمان، وتمخّضتْ عن بوائقها الأيامُ: خرج هذا الرجل على الدنيا بفلمه الرومانسي الشهير ( سلامة ) عام:1944م، وتم عرضه في دور السينما المصرية عام: 1945م.
هذا الرجل: هو المخرج السينمائي توجو مزراحي (1901م ـ 1986م).
الذي كان يلقبه البعض بـ: (مخرج مصر الأول)! وزاد البعض: ( ومُنْتِج مصر الأول)!
وهو منتج ومخرج فيلم: ( سلامة ) والذي حقق إيرادات خيالية فى الدول العربية، وخاصة العراق، وذلك بعد بيعه عندما استشعر ( توجو ) أن الفيلم لن يحقق ذلك العائد الذي كان يظنه من ورائه!
وقد اختار هذا ( التوجو ) للقيام ببطولة هذا الفيلم: ذلك المُهَرِّج - الذي يسمونه: مُمَثِّلا - يحيى يحيى حسن شاهين؟ المعروف بـ: ( يحيى شاهين ) [28 يوليو/1971/18 مارس/1994م] أحد مشاهير ممثلي السينما المصرية في فترات الأربعينات والخمسينات حتى الثمانينات! وقد قام هذا المهرِّج بدور الإمام ( القس )!
وقامت أمامه بدور (سلامة ): سيدة الغناء العربي - كما يحلو للدهماء أن يُسَمِّونها! - كوكب الشرق - الذي خُسِفَ بأمر ربه! - فاطمة بنت إبراهيم البلتاجي، المشهورة بـ: ( أم كلثوم )! -وكان بعض الفضلاء يلقبها بـ: ( أم الثوم )!- [30 ديسمبر/ 1980/3 فبراير 1975م]، التي يقول عنها المؤرخ الزركلي في ( أعلامه ): (أعظم مغنية في نصف قرن من الزمن، ولعلها لم يجيء مثلها)! وسننظر في حقيقة تلك العبارة فيما يأتي بعون الله.
فكان هذا الثلاثي: ( توجو مزراحي - أم كلثوم - يحيى شاهين ) هو ثالوث الشر الذي اجتمع على ظهور هذا الفيلم الماجن: (سلامة )!
فلا بأس إنْ تعرَّضنا لبعض أحوال هذا الثلاثي؛ كيما يتجلَّى لروَّاد المعارف حقائق هؤلاء الرفقة في الفساد والخلاعة وقلة الحياء! وكيف لمثلهم من طَغَام الناس ورُذَالتِهم = التجرُّؤ على أعراض الأطهار، والخدش في سُمْعتهم بما هو محض حقيقتهم أنفسهم عند العارف الناقد!
أما توجو مزراحي: 
فهو ذلك اليهودي العاثر، والخبيث الخاسر، الذي عاش يَمْخُطُ سيفَ حقده على الإسلام، ويستلُّ خنجر كيده ليدرأ به في نحر المسلمين من الأنام، فكان يَمْخُر - بكل ما آتاه الله من مال وعتاد - في عُبَاب الإفساد بين أهل الملة المحمدية، بما تُمْلِيه عليه شرائع الملة اليهودية!
ولِدَ هذا اليهودي: بمدينة الإسكندرية لأسرة مُتَمَصِّرة من أصل إيطالي، كانت من أثْرى الأُسَر في ذلك الوقت بما تمتلكه من الشركات التجارية الكبرى، وكانت تنتسب هذه الأسرة إلى: اليهود الأشكيناز - وهم اليهود الذين ترجع أصولهم إلى أوربا الشرقية - وتعلم توجو بمدارس الإسكندرية حتى حصل على دبلوم التجارة الفرنسية، ثم رحل إلى إيطاليا [ عام 1921م] ليكمل تعليمه فى دراسة التجارة هناك، ولكنه انتقل إلى فرنسا، وفى [عام 1928م] عاد إلى الإسكندرية مرة أخرى. 
وبعد رجوعه إلى الإسكندرية قام بتأسيس شركة ( الأفلام المصرية) بالإسكندرية، وفي [عام 1929م] قام بإنشاء استوديو سينمائي -توجد مكانه الآن سينما ليلى بقرية باكوس من أعمال الإسكندرية- وجهزه بمعدات التحميض والطبع وغُرَف الممثلين، تجهيزًا لهذا الدور الخطير الذي أُوعِزَ إليه - مِنْ قِبَلِ اليهود - للقيام به والخوض في غماره!
ثم انخرط في سِلْكِ طائفة حَقَدَة اليهود الذين كانوا يتخذون من ( السينما ) وليجة للمؤامرات الصهيونية، لتشويه صورة المسلمين هنا وهناك، ليس في السينما المصرية وحدها! بل في سينما العالم كله!

تابع البقية: ....

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

تابع البقية: ...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

قال الأستاذ أحمد رأفت بهجت في مطلع كتابه: (اليهود والسينما في مصر): 
(استشعر اليهود منذ البداية مدى أهمية احتكار السينما باعتبارها الشكل الجديد والأمثل من وسائل الترفيه القادرة على تحقيق أهدافهم المادية وأفكارهم الأيديولوجية).
قلت: وهذا شأن اليهود في جميع أدوار تاريخهم المعاصر، أنهم إذا عجزوا عن فرض هيمنتهم القهرية على بعض الممالمك الإسلامية = فإنهم يلجئون إلى أساليب خبيثة في نشر تلك الهيمنة عن طريق صور أخرى غير النار والمدفع!
ففي عام 1902مـ وصلت لجنة هرتزل (مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية) إلى سيناء؛ سعيًا لتقديم طلب إلى السلطات البريطانية بتأجير ساحل شمال سيناء لإقامة مستوطنات يهودية بها، وظل هرتزل يسعى لهذا الأمر حتى عام 1903م، وكانت رغبته الحصول على توقيع عقد استئجار سيناء والعريش بحيث تكون مدة الامتياز 99 سنة، ومَنْح الحركة الصهيونية الضمانات والحقوق الاستعمارية الممكنة.
وكان في نفس العام قد اجتمع هرتزل بالمليونير اليهودى "روتشيلد" لدراسة مشروع المستعمرات اليهودية فى سيناء، وعرَضَ هرتزل مخططاته، وبَسَطَ خريطة سيناء وفلسطين أمام روتشيلد، وأشار بأصبعه على العريش وقال: (من هنا يبدأ التحرك)!
كما سعى هرتزل عند وصوله بأغنياء اليهود ووجهائهم، وطالبهم بمساعدته في الحصول على موافقة الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني لمنح سيناء والعريش لليهود لتكون مستعمرة لهم، لكنهم خيَّبوا ظنه بهم، فيبدو أن ذلك الأمر كان سيضر بمصالحهم الخاصة، فجعلوا يستهزئون منه ويسخرون، وقد امتعض منهم هرتزل أشد الامتعاض، حتى كتب عنهم في مذكراته بمرارة شديدة يقول: (إنهم خونة لا يهتمون إلا بمصالحهم)!!
وزامنَ ذلك: ظهورُ فشل ذلك المشروع الاستعماري اليهودي على الأراضي المصرية، ففي 31 مايو 1903مـ أرسل هرتزل رسالة سرية إلى المليونير اليهودى "روتشيلد" يبلغه فيها انهيار خطة استعمار سيناء والعريش بسبب عجز مصر عن الاستغناء عن كمية كبيرة من المياه الضرورية للمشروع.
وفي 22/ 10/1902م عند اجتماعه بوزير المستعمرات البريطاني "تشمبرلين" ذكر له المقاطعات التي يريدها من إنجلترا: (قبرص، العريش، وصحراء سينا) وقد سبق لهرتزل أن أوضح بتاريخ (12/ 7/102مـ) لـ "تشمبرلين" و"روتشيلد" الهدف من تسكين اليهود في هذه الأراضي قائلا: (إن توطين اليهود شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط سيقوي إمكانية الحصول على فلسطين). كما ذكر ذلك في كتابه المشهور (دولة اليهود).
وبعد فشل اليهود في إنشاء مستعمرة في الأراضي المصرية، عمدوا إلى تجنيد جماعة من العملاء والدُّخَلاء لمحاولة ذلك مُجَدَّدًا عن طريق عدة مجالات كانت (بوابة السينما) من أهمها وقتذاك.
يقول الناقد السينمائي المصري أحمد رأفت بهجت في كتابه (اليهود والسينما في مصر): (إن دور العرض السينمائي خاصة في أماكن تجمع اليهود بالقاهرة كان لها نشاط بارز في الترويج للفكر الصهيوني).
ثم أشار بهجت إلى أن (السينما المصرية نشأت في ظل ظروف يهيمن عليها الاستعمار البريطاني والرأسمالية الأوروبية والصهيونية المتنامية).
ثم ألمح إلى وجود ضغوط أجنبية كانت تهدف إلى حماية أصحاب دور العرض من اليهود، وقال: (إن دور العرض السينمائي خاصة في أماكن تجمع اليهود بالقاهرة كان لها نشاط بارز في الترويج للفكر الصهيوني ... أصبحت وظيفتها لا تختلف عن وظيفة المدارس الإسرائيلية والمكاتب اليهودية في القاهرة، وقبل ذلك المعابد اليهودية التي شُيِّدَ أربعة منها في منطقتي الظاهر والسكاكيني).
وأضاف بهجت: (أنه عقب وعد بلفور الشهير عام 1917 مـ حتى نهاية العشرينيات عُرِضَتْ في مصر أفلام منها: (المستوطنات اليهودية في فلسطين) (وسفر الخروج) و (اليهودي التائه) و (قمر إسرائيل) و (حياة العبرانيين) و (عبور البحر الأحمر) و (غرق جيوش فرعون بعد عبور العبرانيين) و (ابن هور) و (بعيدا عن الجيتو) و (بئر يعقوب).
ثم نقل بهجت قول الناقد المصري علي شلش: (إن مصر دون أن تدري أو تريد تحولت فجأة من 1917 - 1948 مـ إلى مركز من أخطر مراكز الصهيونية إن لم يكن أخطرها بعد المركز الذي صنعته في فلسطين ... )
قلت: ومن تحت عباءة هذه المؤامرات الموبوءة خرج " (توجو مزراحي) يجرُّ إزار حنقه على الإسلام وأهله بالمصانعة والمداجاة - كعادة اليهود - والمسْح على رءوس المغفلين (كناية عن خداعهم) ممن وضعوا أيديهم في يده، وأفسحوا أمامه طريقه المسدود!
وهكذا بدأ يتدرَّج هذا العميل في حبائل مكره، ويتغايَدُ في مدارج كيده، فاستشعر أن اسمه (توجو مزراحي) ربما كان سببًا في كشف حقيقته عند بعض الدهماء، فعمد إلى التخفي بارتداء ثوب إسلامي ريثما تروج بضاعته بين أوساط المجتمع آنذاك، واستخدم لنفسه اسم (أحمد المشرفي)! (وهو الترجمة العربية لاسمه العبري فيما قيل) وجعله عَلَمًا على نفسه في عدة أفلام خاصة قام ببطولتها على شاشات السنيما المصرية في منتصف أربعينيات القرن المنصرم.
وقد انتهج نهجَه هذا في التخفِّي تحت الأسماء المستعارة: جماعة من اليهوديات اللاتي عملن بالسينما في بعض أدوارها، كراشيل إبراهام ليفى التي تسمَّت بـ: (راقية إبراهيم) التي كان أول ظهور لها من خلال فيلم "ليلى بنت الصحراء" الذي تم عرضه على شاشات السينما المصرية في 28 يناير 1937مـ. ثم تعددت أدوار بطولتها حتى قامت ثورة 1952مـ فأعلنت تأييدها ودعمها لاستقلال مصر! ثم أظهرت للثورة وجهها الحقيقي بعد أن قام عبد الناصر بتأميم شركة الإنتاج التى كانت تمتلكها، فغادرت مصر إلى أمريكا عام 1954مـ وهناك سلَّمتْ نفسها للجالية اليهودية وأشهرت اسمها الحقيقي "راشيل إبراهام ليفي" ثم التحقت للعمل بالقسم الإعلامي للمكتب الصهيوني في هيئة الأمم المتحدة، وزارت الكيان الصهيوني عدة مرات أعلنت خلالها مباركتها للتوطين والخطَط التوسُّعية! وقد كانت سفيرة للنوايا الحسنة لصالح إسرائيل في أمريكا وغيرها، وهناك اتهامات مصوبة إليها بضلوعها بدور بالاشتراك مع الموساد الإسرائيلى في قضية اغتيال عالمة الذرة المصرية سميرة موسى عام 1952مـ. رحمها الله.
وقد أُخبِرْتُ أن تلك المرأة اللعوب لا تزال حية حتى الآن!
وكذلك كانت "ليليان ليفي كوهين" التي تخفَّت باسم: (كاميليا) في الأفلام التي قامت بها حتى اشتهرت به في الأوساط الثقافية والسياسية، وقد كانت عشيقة الملك فاروق لعدة سنوات، حتى احترقت بها الطائرة التي كانت تستقلها متجهة إلى فرنسا حيث سقطت بأحد الحقول في محافظة البحيرة شمال غرب القاهرة في 31 أغسطس عام 1950مـ. وهي حادثة لا تزال غامضة حتى الآن! ولم تتعرف فرقة الإنقاذ المصرية على جثة كاميليا المتفحمة بين حطام الطائرة إلا بعد أن دلَّتهم عليها فردة حذاء الساتان الأخضر بلون فستان كانت ترتديه كاميليا عند ركوبها الطائرة، وكان عمرها لا يتجاوز الواحدة والثلاثين!
ومن الاتفاقات الغريبة: أن الكاتب أنيس منصور هو الذي كان ربما سيواجه مصير (كاميليا) نيابة عنها؛ لولا أن الله قد لطف به!
ففي مقال لأنيس منصور لجريدة (الشرق الأوسط) بتاريخ (الجمعة 17 محرم 1426 هـ - 25 فبراير 2005 - العدد 9586)
قال أنيس تحت عنوان: (ماتت لأعيش أنا!):
(كنت قد تحدثت عن الظلم الذي أصاب الملك فاروق من الصحافة المصرية، وكذلك الفنانة كاميليا. وقلت إن كاميليا كانت مصابة بمرض جعل من الصعب عليها أن تعايش رجلا؛ أما معلوماتي فنقلا عن قريب لي طبيب أمراض نساء [هذا غير صحيح، ويُكذِّبه كثير من الشهود والوقائع، وأنيس منصور غير ثقة ولا مأمون] وقيل إنها يهودية. والحقيقة أنها يهودية الاسم فقط .. أما هي فمسيحية كاثوليكية. وهي يهودية الاسم؛ لأنها ولِدَتْ من عشيق لأمها أفلس فهرب. وأعطتها أمها اسم أحد النزلاء في البنسيون الذي تملكه. وهو ليفي كوهين ـ ولا يزال هذا الاسم منقوشًا على قبرها [قلت: قد جزم الكاتب مصطفى أمين في حياة كاميليا بأنها يهودية! ولو كان كلامه غير صحيح؛ لدافعتْ كاميليا عن نفسها آنذاك]
أما وفاتها- يعني كاميليا- فعندي كلام، وأنا الوحيد الذي يستطيع ذلك. فيوم سفرها كنت أيضًا مسافرًا، وكنت قد انتقلت حديثًا إلى جريدة «الأهرام» ـ بعد أن أغلقت الحكومة (الجريدة المسائية) التي كنا نعمل فيها وكان رئيس تحريرها كامل الشناوي، وقبل أن أسافر اتصلت بوالدتي هاتفيًا أطمئنُّ عليها. فلاحظت أن صوتها خافت، وأنها تحاول أن تُغَيَّره بما يعطي انطباعًا بأنها قوية (زي البُمْب). ولم تفلح .. ولما ذهبت إليها وجدتها مريضة، وعدَلْتُ عن السفر، وذهبت إلى شركة الطيران أُعيد تذكرتي. وهناك وجدتُ الناقد الفني المعروف حسن إمام عمر مع الفنانة كاميليا. وعرفت أنها تريد السفر لولا أنها لم تجد مكانًا فأعطيتها تذكرتي، وكان ما كان).
قلت: كثير من الشهود وبعض الوثائق التي حصلتُ عليها أثبتت أن (كاميليا) هذه كانت فتاة ليل في سن مبكرة، حتى التقى بها أحد مُنْتِجي السينما وعرض عليها العمل على أن تكون خليلة له! فقبلت العرض سريعا، وظلت معه إلى أن التقت بالمخرج والمنتج والممثل السينمائي "أحمد سالم" في صيف 1946 مـ، حيث تعرَّفتْ عليه في فندق "وندسور" بالإسكندرية، فوضعها على طريق النجومية! وقدَّمها في بعض الأفلام التي جسَّدت فيها أدوار الإغراء بنجاح كبير، لتصبح أكثر نجمات السينما المصرية تألُّقًا وأعلاهن أجرًا، ومن تلك الأفلام المثيرة: (فتنة - الروح و الجسد - خيال امرأة، امرأة من نار، قمر 14، الستات كده) وغيرها.
ومنذ أن شاهدها الملك فاروق عام 1946مـ في إحدى الحفلات بكازينو "حليمة بالاس" وأخذت بعقله؛ وقع في صراع عليها مع أحمد سالم [وكان سالم صديق فاروق] ولكنها لم تقطع علاقتها بالملك، وكان لها في ذات الوقت فيما ذكره بعضهم علاقات وطيدة مع السفارة البريطانية والجالية اليهودية، وتردد بقوة علاقتها بالموساد وعملها لصالحه. وقد كانت لها وقائع مع فاروق وغيره ليس هنا مكان ذكرها.
وهناك أيضًا (ميشيل شلهوب) الممثل اليهودي المعروف باسم: (عمر الشريف)، (وهنريت كوهين) المشهورة باسم: (بهيجة حافظ) بطلة الأفلام القديمة أمام: (علي الكسار)، و (نينيات شالوم) المعروفة في الأوساط الفنية باسم: (نجوى سالم)، و (موريس مراد) الذي اشتهر بعد ذلك: بـ (منير مراد) وهو أخو (ليلى مراد) المطربة المعروفة. واسمها الحقيقي: (لِيلِي) بكسر اللام الأولي والثانية. وهؤلاء الأخيرون أظهروا إسلامهم-سوى بهيجة حافظ- والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال.

تابع البقية: ...

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأستاذ الفاضل أبا المظفر.
وفَّقك الله.

----------


## مبتدي

الشيخ أبا المظفر ما الفائدة من سرد تاريخ هذه القاذورات ليتك تحدثنا عن سير الصالحين من المحدثين, والزاهدين من العلماء , أم انك غيرت نشاطك؟!.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الشيخ أبا المظفر ما الفائدة من سرد تاريخ هذه القاذورات ليتك تحدثنا عن سير الصالحين من المحدثين, والزاهدين من العلماء , أم انك غيرت نشاطك؟!.


بارك الله فيكم.
وقبلكم قال لنا بعد الناصحين في مكان آخر:



> _ما هذا ؟؟ قد انجرف بك القلم عن موضوعك الأصلي , وقديما قيل احذر طغيان القلم , أخي العزيز قد أفدت في أصل مشاركتك بالتنبيه على بطلان هذه القصة , فلم التزيد في موضوع لا يهم طلاب هذا المنتدى المبارك حول السينما العاهرة الفاجرة , فإن هذا الطرح غير ملائم لروح "ملتقى أهل الحديث" والدفاع عن سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولا تغترر بمن طلب منك الاستزادة , فهذا الحكي مما يقسي القلوب , ومعرفة تاريخ هؤلاء الفاسقين لها مكان آخر مثلا في مناظرة مع المفتونين بهم, لكنك هنا , والمفترض أن رواد هذا المكان بمنأى عن هذه المخلوقات الطفيلية , وألا تخشى من أن بنجر البعض للاهتمام بروايات هؤلاء المخزولين, ويدع "مرويات أبي هريرة وابن عمر وعائشة؟؟؟" رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ._


وكان الجواب عليه قولنا:



> ما انحرف القلم إلا على كل منحرف، وما طغى مِدادُه إلا على من رمى به موج الفساد فانجرف! وما قامت بنا سُوقُ التنديد إلا بمن أتْلَعُوا برءوسهم إلى مشارف ما جنوا به على أنفسهم وما كانوا يظلمون، والذين يجعلون رزقهم أنهم يُضلِّون الدهماء ويُفسدون! ولو أنهم ذاقوا للإيمان حلاوته لَمَا كَدَحُوا للدنيا التي تزول عنهم وعنها قريبًا يزولون، ولو أنهم كانوا على ثلْجٍ من النفس ويقظة من العقل لأحسنوا لأنفسهم ولكن ساء ما كانوا يصنعون، قوم تعجلوا اللذات المنقوصة، والأوطار الفاضحة، والشهوات الخسيسة، مع التبعات الكثيرة والأوزار الثقيلة، وأتوا في حق أنفسهم والمسلمين ما يَحُزُّ الكبد ويَنْقُبُ الفؤاد! وكم أوجفتْ بهم مطايا الغرور في طلب السماع الزائف، والشهرة القاصمة؛ حتى تورَّطوا ظلماءَ سالكها مغتر، ومقتحِمُ كهوفها جاهل بمقدار نفسه مُعْتَرّ!
> لذا: كان الوقوف على بواعث مصارع القوم من النصيحة العامة، وتبيان مسارب الفساد في حياتهم مما لا يقعد عنه ناصح عارف.
> وليس الكشف عن حقائق هذه الطائفة الخاسرة؛ بدون الكشف عن زغل أهل البدع والأهواء من أجناس غيرهم. ومن خال سوى ذلك فقد ظن خُلْفًا!
> وقد اتسعتْ روح هذا المنتدى الشريف لانتقاد كل منحرف عن جادة أهل السنة، فما بالها تضييق الآن عن انتقاد السينما وأهلها!؟ فكيف والكل مشتمل برداء التضليل، تائهٌ في بيداء هذا السبيل!
> نعم: أنا مهتم بالسعي وراء تجلية أحوال هذه الطوائف؛ لكوني قد وقفتُ من أمرهم ما لم يقف عليه الكثيرون، وما أقعدني هذا الاهتمام عن التقصير في " مرويات أبي هريرة وابن عمر وعائشة؟؟؟" بل هذا تخصصي الأصلي لمن لا يعلم؟! والكلام هنا طويل الذيل. غير أني أقول:
> ما كلُّ قوليَ معروفٌ لكم فخذوا *** ما تعرفون وما لم تعرفوا فدعواومع ذلك: فإني أحترم للناصح هنا نصيحته، وأشكر له غيرتَه، ولعله لا يرى تكملة الموضوع هنا بعد الآن، ويكفي أن أضع رابطًا لمنتدى آخر أسطر فيه باقي الموضوع بلا مدافعة.
> والله المستعان لا رب سواه.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الأستاذ الفاضل / جزاك الله تبارك وتعالى خيرًا على دفاعك عن الإمام عبد الرحمن القس ، وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ، فكم من مظالم وقعت على العباد في غابر الأزمان وتناقلها الناس جيل بعد جيل على أنها حق وصدق !
وأشكرك بشكل شخصي أنك أزحت عن ذاكرتي وأنا طفل صغير قولهم في الفيلم : ( مال الحب يا ملامة ، القس أهو عاشق سلامة ) !! ومثلي الكثير ، وما كنت أعرف أن عبد الرحمن القس هو إمام وزاهد وعابد مكذوب عليه هذه الروايات ، وهو من جملة المظلومين ، والمظلوم يجد النصرة ولو بعد حين . 
وأنا وإن كنت أعرف قدر نفسي إلا أنني لي عندك اقتراح ، فإن رأيتم فيه خيرًا قبلته ، وإن لم تجدوه كذلك فالرأي رأيكم وأنتم أهل العلم والرأي ..
لو قمت حفظك الله تبارك وتعالى بتغيير العنوان ، ليكون أقرب لصميم مضمون الموضوع وهو الدفاع عن الإمام القس فيكون العنوان مثلاً : 
" رفع الظلم والبهتان عن الإمام القس عبد الرحمن وزعمهم حبه لسلامة في غابر الأزمان " 
فسيكون والله تبارك وتعالى اعلم ألفت للإنتباه ومن لم يقرأ الرسالة سيعرف عن طريق العنوان مضمون الرسالة وبذلك تصل الفائدة إلى الناس ، والله تبارك وتعالى أعلم ، والله تبارك وتعالى يحفظك ويوفقك لكل خير ، وتسلم على المقال .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> ..
> لو قمت حفظك الله تبارك وتعالى بتغيير العنوان ، ليكون أقرب لصميم مضمون الموضوع وهو الدفاع عن الإمام القس فيكون العنوان مثلاً : 
> " رفع الظلم والبهتان عن الإمام القس عبد الرحمن وزعمهم حبه لسلامة في غابر الأزمان " 
> .


 لا بأس بهذا بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرًا.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

تابع البقية رقم (8) هنا

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

تابع البقية رقم (9) هنا

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

تابع البقية رقم (10) هنا

----------

